# Exposure Simulation?



## Rob_B

I keep trying take a shot, and my camera tells me Exp.SIM, and won't allow me to take the picture. I have looked around on Google, and seen where some people are trying to turn it off, but what are the pros and cons of this? Help!


----------



## Derrel

What is the camera model? Does that warning stand for Exposure Simulation, as in some type of Demo mode? Do you have a memory module inserted into the camera?


----------



## Rob_B

It's the Canon EOS Rebel T3 1100D, and my card is inserted. But the camera will focus ( I'm using live view) , and then when I try to snap the photo it comes up saying "Exp.SIM" in red and won't fire off. I can't even find where to turn this off.


----------



## tirediron

A quick 'Google' seems to indicate that this is indeed an exposure simulation mode which is designed to vary the LCD brightness to correspond to the exposure values set.  All the information I see refers back to the manual; have you looked up "Exposure simulation" in the index?


----------



## Rob_B

I currently don't have access to the manual. I did some more looking around to see that it's something along the lines of the Exp. Sim can't keep up so it won't let you shoot because it can't accurately portray the image in live view. I've looked up on how to turn it off, and everything references to a feature I don't have in my Menu =\


----------



## tirediron

Manual?


----------



## KmH

Rob_B said:


> I currently don't have access to the manual.


 


tirediron said:


> Manual?


You do now.


----------



## table1349

Put the manual in one of the pockets of your camera bag and you will always have the information available.


----------

